# I QUIT



## MesquiteMan (Jun 26, 2010)

I quit
























Now some of you don't get too excited, I am not quitting as the moderator!

I have been dipping Skoal smokeless tobacco for the last number of years.  I finally got sick and tired of it so today, I officially kicked the can!  It is not easy and I am "cheating" a little buy using the nicotine patch but I am confident that I will make it.  Any words of encouragement over the next month or so would be appreciated!

I know this is completely irrelevant to pen making in any way, shape, or form but IAP is part of my extended family.  They say one of the keys to quitting is telling all your friends and family so that you will have someone to be accountable to.

Anyway, I will try to not be extra grumpy over the next few days!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 26, 2010)

congratulations and Good Luck!!!  As a smoker who can't/won't quit....My hat's off to you and i do wish you success!!


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Jun 26, 2010)

Good for you. I quit smoking 23 yrs ago.  But I still chew toothpicks or wood slivers. I just tell everyone "its a good source of fiber"  I even carry a toothpick holder with me so I don't run out.   Its much better than chew.   Stay with it, U can do without the dip


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations! If I may make a suggestion? Being a quitter is a negative thought, I was proud to call myself a non-smoker...14 years ago. I bragged about it and I felt much more positive about it. 
You are on the right track. keep up the good work, we wont let you stop til you are a non pincher.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 26, 2010)

I made the same statement, in 1993.

Haven't had an alcoholic drink since.  

But, it was the third try--any "habit" can become "addictive" they say.  I wish you determination.  Luck has nothing to do with it.

Make the choice and stay with it, Curtis.  Your health is worth the "pain".  Can't live without it for the rest of your life??  How about for the next ten minutes???  Then, the next ten minutes???  ETC,  That's how you win.

Good determination!!!


----------



## smitty (Jun 26, 2010)

Good for you.

I gave up smoking 10 years ago.  Did it cold turkey.  Take it one day at a time, I knew if I made it one day that I could make it another day that was over 10 years ago.  I could not believe how much more work I got done with out stopping for a smoke.

I know you can do it.  One day at a time.


----------



## KenBrasier (Jun 26, 2010)

Geeeez, Lay Off the SHOCK Treatment.

And Congrats and Best of Luck on kicking the can (Skoal).


----------



## LizardSpit (Jun 26, 2010)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## edman2 (Jun 26, 2010)

Good for  you Curtis!  I agree with Ed...it's not luck.  Make up your mind, tell others, ask somebody significant to you to hold you accountable, ask for divine help, and stay the course. You absolutely can do it!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 26, 2010)

Curtis, I smoked 2 1/2 to 3 packs a day, and smoked from the age of 16, 2 1/2 years ago after 50 years of inhaling, coughing, smelling like a skid row tramp I quit with the help of Chantix. I still at times out of the clear blue find myself wanting a cigarette but just the smell now repels me. Go for it, it will be the best thing you do for your family.


----------



## bobleibo (Jun 26, 2010)

Curtis, 
This method of success is FOOLPROOF......
I used to smoke. My mother in law blurted out in front of the whole world that I didn't have the willpower to quit. That was all it took. I dumped the cigarettes that day - and the mother-in-law shortly thereafter. They were a package deal. 
Strength comes from strange places !
Good luck..
Bob


----------



## Tanner (Jun 26, 2010)

Congrats Curtis!  I was thinking you weren't going to make cactus blanks anymore.  I was thinking I only have a couple left and better load up.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 26, 2010)

Good for you Curtis.  I quit smoking over 20 years ago.  It was tough, but well worth it.  I don't know what your habit cost you, but set the money you would have spent on it aside and after being, "chew free" for a year buy something you want just as a reward to yourself!!


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 26, 2010)

Good for you Curtis. I was driving to the hospital 22 years ago because my mother had a heart attack. I tossed my pipe and cigarettes out of the window just north of Ft. Worth and it was the best thing I've done. Each day got easier and now I don't even think about smoking anymore.... Seems that I've read 21 days to form a new habit. Not using tobacco is a good habit to form. ...20 days left! I wish you success, my friend.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## papaturner (Jun 26, 2010)

I smoked a terribly long time but as of Dec. 17 2003 I am a non-smoker.......................................................................Now I drive my habit:biggrin:with the money saved.

If I can do it you sure can.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 26, 2010)

Congrats.  I was never a fan of that 'worm dirt' stuff!

Stick to it.  Its not easy, but its worth it.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 26, 2010)

Curtis, I have no experience with quitting smoking, as I've never smoked a cigarrette ever. But about 4 years ago I was being evaluated for a tranplant. My dad was with me, who at the time had smoked for 40 years. They basically told my dad to quit smoking or I couldn't be around him after the transplant. He threw the cigarrettes away then and hasn't had a puff since. He literally can't stand to be around smoke now. I know everyone has the willpower, it's just putting your mind to it. Good Luck!!


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 26, 2010)

You are a smart man. 

Take the money you would normally spend and save it to buy something really nice at the end of the first twenty one day period. Think of how romantic your wife will find you now that your mouth is clean - you are married aren't you. If you aren't, you will start to attract women.


----------



## dlindquist (Jun 26, 2010)

*I quit.*

Ex smoker here. Hang tough.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 26, 2010)

Way to go.  You CAN do it.  I did the same thing with loosing some weight three months ago; now I am 35 pounds lighter.  It won't be easy at first, but will be worth the effort.  Like others have said, make up your mind and do it


----------



## johncrane (Jun 26, 2010)

Curtis well done mate :highfive: stick too it, and in the years to come you will say it's one of the best thing's l ever done,:bananen_smilies104:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 26, 2010)

You have the "will power" to succeed, hope that you can kick the habit for good.


----------



## dgscott (Jun 26, 2010)

Stay with it. As a psychotherapist who uses hypnosis to help people who want to kick nicotine, let me offer a suggestion -- breathe deeply three times, focusing on the exhale, not the inhale, lift your eyes up to the ceiling (your eyes, not your head) and KEEP THEM OPEN UNTIL THEY BURN. Then, lower your eyelids slowly. It stimulates your parasympathetic nervous system and should help relieve any physical craving.

Not telling you what to do, just a condensed $95 therapy session for free. Take it or leave it.

Good luck!
Doug


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 26, 2010)

Curtis, hooray for you.  It is a step that you are a leader in taking.  There are a bunch of us that really support you is this.  Glad you could "just do it".
I suppose this means an extra tobacco will show up as a pen blank or something!!!
Good luck,
Gordon Kincheloe.


----------



## VampMN (Jun 26, 2010)

I am new here, but I just wanted to say WAY TO GO!! It is always far better to kick the can than to kick the bucket.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 26, 2010)

Thats Great Curtis!  Good for you.  I have no doubts you will be successful.  Someone who puts out the work and blanks you do can do anything they put their minds to.


----------



## Mustang1966 (Jun 26, 2010)

Take it from someone who lost his father to lung cancer,  I am happy that you are on you way of kicking the habit.  I just can't stand the smell of tobacco smoke.  We'll be encouraging you all the way. Congratulations!


----------



## jedgerton (Jun 26, 2010)

Curtis,

That's great news.  I know the difficult part will be sticking with it but you seem to be a guy who can do anything that you make up your mind to do!  

John


----------



## corian king (Jun 26, 2010)

Good luck!!! I quit several years ago for 10 months and started back because my family kept teling to start back because I was hard to live with!!! LOL
I also used the patch and it did help.
Hang in there My Freind!
JIM


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jun 26, 2010)

I smoked for 26 years and quit 4 years ago. It's not easy, but you can do it!

Now, I'm addicted to gum and straws instead! Good luck!


----------



## CaptG (Jun 26, 2010)

OK, after looking for some nitro pills to get the ticker going, I read he rest of the post.  Hang toug Curtis, you will never regret this decision.  We are all pulling for you.


----------



## louie68 (Jun 26, 2010)

Chris best of luck on quiting! I smoke for 42 yrs 1.5 pack per day I decided to quit on my birthday nov 10th 2009 yes I went on chantix also for 8 weeks then stop the drug . Listen you can do it just keep your mind from it first 2 weeks will be the toughest.What i did was find other things to do , I figure I wasted about 2 hrs. of my life daily sitting there and just smoking not accounting for the money save, So far $ 1,500.00 and all that money bought me my tools/lathe/drill press etc. Not counting how i feel today breathing better, i can really hold my breathe for a long long time,your skin will look much better, "just keep telling yourself that tobacco is not my friend" and every day it gets easier, so best of luck !!!!! Louie


----------



## jppensplus (Jun 26, 2010)

Good for you!!  I quit smoking "cold turkey" 12 years ago--it's a do-able deal--go for it!!

JP


----------



## tim self (Jun 26, 2010)

I certainly hope you're successful!  I have considered stopping myself but haven't taken the "dip" plunge.  And now that you've kicked the can, don't go looking out in the weeds for it!


----------



## Pepsi (Jun 26, 2010)

Curtis,
By getting a little help from a nicotene os not a crime, I used the patch
when I quit cigarettes back in 94. The key to quitting is having the want
to or no matter what you use if the will not there, won't happen, those
are the words from my Dr. not me. Wish you the best of luck.
                                                                                      Al


----------



## gaeast54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey Curtis, stick to it no matter how hard it is or will get. Just think of the money you will be saving plus better health. Your kids and grandchildren will help you through the hard times.


----------



## arkie (Jun 26, 2010)

If you need a little help, consider the lozenge.  Worked for me when I quit cigarettes 3 years ago.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Jun 27, 2010)

Good for you!!!! I chewed any and every type of tobacco I could get my hands on for over 20 years. Never smoked and don't do booze, but I definitely had an extreme chewing habit....2 cans a day.

One day a co-worker walked up to me, said: "here Rick, take a look what chewing has done for me," and pulled down his bottom lip. I could see the roots of his teeth. His gums were completely eaten up with cancer, and he died a year later. That was almost the last chew I ever took. 

Basically, I quit that day, but I never quit carrying a fresh can with me which was a bit obsessive, but it was my security blanket. I went for 9 months without a chew, then I got called on night in February for a 24,000,000 pound grain train...I'm a locomotive engineer or was then. About halfway between my starting point and my destination, my stress levels were at the extreme edge because of the problems to my train brake system due to extreme cold temperatures. Also my dynamic brakes weren't working.

I grabbed my can of copenhagen out of my grip, put in a huge lip full and hoped I would calm down. Instead, according to the conductor, I literally turned green, doubled over and lost my lunch several times on the floor of the locomotive. The conductor had to take over running the train, and he wasn't a trained engineer, but we made it.

I have never had another craving for a chew since that night, and that was over 30 years ago.

I hope you don't go through the same thing I did while quitting that nasty stuff. Just get a visual of my friend lying in a bed, with no bottom teeth, no gooms and weighing less than 90 lbs because of the cancer that literally ate him alive because of some silly but deadly chewing tobacco.

Good Luck and find a friend to help you get through the tough stuff.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## Bree (Jun 27, 2010)

I quit in 1981.  Was doing 2 packs a day for 16 years.  Told some people I was having lunch with that today was a significant day and sometime I would tell them why as I finished my last Marlboro and extinguished it in the ashtray.  Have never touched one since.

I realized then that I am a cigarette/nicotine JUNKIE.  I am addicted to this substance.  Even as I type decades later my finger tips tingle.  I feel the cigarette between my index and middle fingers with my arm hanging out the car window.  I feel it just as if it were happening right now.  I will not physically touch a tobacco product under any circumstances.

You see when I stopped I made a deal with myself.  I knew that I was killing myself smoking cigarettes.  My morning cough was sending me a strong message... you are committing slow suicide.  The prospect of trying quit and failing, trying to quit and failing etc. was horrible to me.  So I made this pact...  I will never ever smoke a cigarette again and if I ever do, I will smoke until I am dead.

So far I have stayed the course and stayed clean from this curse for almost 30 years.  But I know that the struggle is NOT over.  It is much easier today than it was... but I can fall anytime.  So I am always careful and wary of tobacco.

That's my story.  

Curtis, you are very strong and you have my highest admiration for many reasons.  I wish you the very best of luck and if you ever feel like you are going to fall off the path... ping me and I will help you stay the course.

Cigarette smokers... you might try what I did... I went to the University of Chicago Medical School and looked at lungs in jars... a smokers lung... black and a non smokers lung... pink.  It is visually stunning.  You will never forget what you see.  And know that within 5 years your black lung will become pink.  You will never recover the air sacs that you destroyed but you can save most of the ones you haven't killed.  It takes 5 years.


----------



## el_d (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats Buddy,
 Glad you kicked the can. If you need anything Im about 30 min away.

 I really dont know how bad the cravings for tabacco can get but I do understand how a trip rounding up cactus or Mesquite may get it off your mind. My Grandfather Died of throat Cancer brought on by smoking. He was a great craftsman and the world cant afford to lose another one, and a good guy.

Just give me a call if you need anything......


----------



## joefyffe (Jun 27, 2010)

Curtis:  You are a man, men can do what they want, no offense ladies, I was at three packs of cigs a day, went cold turkey, have not regretted one
 day of it.   Keep the faith, it's the best for you  and your family!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimm1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Curtis, it is not irrelevent to pen making. What this means is that you'll be around a lot longer to continue the great things you are doing here. 

I wish you good luck. I quit when I dropped a cigarette on my lap while driving and ended up wrapped around a telephone pole. I then did the dip stuff, then stopped that when my grandfather had to have his jaw removed. 
You can do it. Just look at your kids, grandkids for encouragement.


----------



## David Keller (Jun 27, 2010)

I wish you the best in your endeavor.  I've been dipping for 20 years and contemplate quitting all the time...  I've just never found the motivation for doing so.  Keep us posted.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 27, 2010)

Curtis, I am so glad that you came toyour senses and realized that you needed to quit the chew. Aside, all those heartfelt advise your other friends gave you, is that you now on your way to a healthier you. Like Lupe said I am 35 min. away from you and be glad to help youfor anything that you think you need to keep you on track. However, I have a good solution ofr you; here it goes. start by hunting Nopalitos for cactus ( for the guys not from TX the edible cactus that is) then when you crave for it you can wash it and eat it instead, while you also dry them for the balnks. Now, the other thing we can do is that ask you to post a pic of your face and teethe every day,so we can tell you, how good you look and keep you on track. We didn't get to see your little ones when we were up at your palce, but I bet you now you're gonna get more smooches form them, that will melt your heart and won't lwt you go back to chews anymore. We are all proud of you, and man you got enough friends here to keep you in line. We'll be all watching out for you to achieve your goal.
Well, you may get to look so much better that your wife mmay get youin trouble. But we leave that to her. And, best of all, you get to save and do all those upgrades you were talking about for your shop. 

Best of luck and will to you.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't tell you how much I am rooting for you. It's a tough one so I really hope the patch helps take the edge off. If not try snorting some pepsi or something. I am only barely joking with that one. Chew has a much bigger kick than cigarettes do making it harder to give up. So much wishing you success.


----------



## Toni (Jun 27, 2010)

Best of Luck Curtis!!


----------



## markgum (Jun 27, 2010)

one step at a time.  You can do it.


----------



## fernhills (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, one day and 5 pages of replies, you don`t have a lack of support, thats for sure.
X smoker, 2 packs a day, $10 a day, $300 a month that is lot of PR and Alumilite. I quit cold turkey 4 years ago, you can do it to.  Carl


----------



## rherrell (Jun 27, 2010)

Way to go Curtis!!!!!! I quit smoking AND drinking on the same day! It's been 15 years and the best thing I've ever done. If I can do it, anybody can. 

GOOD LUCK:biggrin:


----------



## saltwein (Jun 27, 2010)

Curtis,

If the first try does not succeed, do not get discouraged, just try again. I probably quit smoking 10 different times, the last one took, that was 18 years ago.

A couple of the things I noticed that made it an adverse procedure. My sense of smell returned, and this was not a good thing as the world in general did not smell that great ( I am sure it smelled a lot better than me with my three pack a day habit).

I put on weight. This was one of the things that would always bring me back to cigarettes, eventually I just said so be it.

The mechanics of smoking was so ingrained in me (I was prepubescent when I started) that I had to replace them with other items. I used gum and tooth picks. 

Best of luck in your endeavor, Steve


----------



## wizard (Jun 27, 2010)

GOOD FOR YOU !!!! Welcome to your new life !!!
Doc


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 27, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> I know this is completely irrelevant to pen making in any way, shape, or form but IAP is part of my extended family.  They say one of the keys to quitting is telling all your friends and family so that you will have someone to be accountable to.



I don't think anything that extends your ability to spend time with your extended family should be considered irrelevant.  Hang in there, man.  It's a good thing you are doing.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 27, 2010)

Curtis;   Good for you.  Keep it up for the next 10 minutes, and then repeat as needed.  My personal demon is eating.  I found that if I keep turning pens, I don't have as much time to eat.  Win-Win!

Not sorry about the vehemence in the quote from a personal page on my web site:
Some people ask if              I smoke.  My answer is: "My father died of lung cancer.               One of my last memories of my father is carrying him 20 feet              from the bedroom to the bathroom.  He couldn't walk that far.               It was easy to carry him though.  He only weighed about              80 lbs."  
*I DO NOT SMOKE!  Smoking is a way to              spend lots of money on a disgusting addiction so you can die at an              early age in horrible agony!*


Phillip Morris commissioned a study to determine              if there are any positive economic benefits from smoking.  They              determined that smokers die younger and therefore don't collect pension              benefits or Social Security.  (This is NOT an urban legend,              I have a copy of the newspaper article!)   They have also              changed their name as they don't want to be associated with the              pain and suffering resulting from smoking.


----------



## elody21 (Jun 27, 2010)

Curtis,
That is terrific!!!!!!!  One day at a time. Alice


----------



## chuck1250 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey... Congrats,,, you hang in there,, i have some money bet on you.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 27, 2010)

Good luck. Hope you never quit again!!!  :biggrin: :wink:


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello Sir I quit cigs 7 years ago at the time I smoked two packs a day.My advice is to just stay super busy,and to keep your mouth busy as well chew on tooth pics/gum/candy.I tell everyone that its a hidden switch in your brain that you need to flip and when you do its really very easy.Good Luck,Victor


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Way to go Curtis! It won't be easy, but hang in there! Your life could depend on it! Saw dust and tobacco really don't mix.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 27, 2010)

Good luck Curtis, I done it finally after several failed attempts of a few days at a time, I have now been stopped for nearly 4 years.

Keep your goals small but achievable that will help keep you motivated, take it hour by hour and you`ll soon get through the day. You can do it!!!!


----------



## arioux (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote "I know this is completely irrelevant to pen making in any way, shape, or form but IAP is part of my extended family. They say one of the keys to quitting is telling all your friends and family so that you will have someone to be accountable to.
"

It is relevant to penmaking, because this will allow you to stay around longer and keep on supporting us and sharing your knowledge.

I did it 20 years ago and it was the best decidsion i ever made.  You got all my support.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 27, 2010)

You can do it Curtis. I have never smoked but after 40 years of being a Pepsi drinker I quit one month ago and am having some weird symptoms to deal with. Good luck.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you so much, everyone!  I really appreciate the support.

Today is day 2!  Yesterday was pretty rough but I took out my crankiness on processing some cactus for blanks I need to make!  Those poor cactus got called all sorts of bad names!

I'm gonna keep on keeping one!


----------



## jimm1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Well if any of those cactus blanks gets mad and acts up at you or are getting an attitude, you can send them to me for some counseling.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 27, 2010)

Good for you Curtis, your Mouth ,Tongue and Lips will thank you, keep it up you Texans is tough!!!


----------



## Fred (Jun 27, 2010)

Curtis ... I am proud of your decision. :biggrin:

You are the one and only one that can make you quit. You have thousands of reasons to quit, but the biggest one - IMHO - is your family. They need you way more than you need ANY tobacco product!

BTW, we, as the IAP family need you as well!

Here's the deal ... You do anything tobacco related then you get to pick at random five of your fellow IAP members and send them a cactus blank. Each and every time you break your pledge to yourself is another gift of blanks to different members than before. 

We trust you in you being honest with the rest of the IAP family. Someone around the family must live near you, or, maybe even in San Marcos. They can be the "Tobacco Police!" and report to us here!

Oh yea, always remember that the burl has "eyes"! They are are watching!


----------



## sappha58 (Jun 27, 2010)

I smoked from when I was a teen until I quit in 1984.  Then went through a massively stressful time in 1997, and started again.  I quit, finally, June 21, 2000 - but it took hypnosis to stop.  Worked a treat.  I have not smoked since then.

Drink lots of orange juice.  I don't know if it's true or not, but I've always heard it helps flush the nicotine out of your system so all you really have to deal with is the psychological part.

Best luck!

Oh, and this is something like my first post.  Hello, everyone! =)


----------



## CSue (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats Curtis!  I'll suppport you all the way . . . from California.
(not my picture)

I know it won't be easy.  But I believe YOU can do it!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 27, 2010)

jimm1 said:


> Well if any of those cactus blanks gets mad and acts up at you or are getting an attitude, you can send them to me for some counseling.


 

Given that cactus can't talk I think this would make the kind of counseling needed fall more in my realm rather than yours - he should send them to me for psychiatric assistance.
Keep up the good work Curtis!

_Mrs._


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 27, 2010)

Good luck Curtis, you can do it. I quit smoking and drink on the same day about 20 years ago and have not regretted it.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Jun 27, 2010)

*Congratulations*

It will not be easy.  So be prepared for the fight of your life.  In 1973 I was a 3 pack a day cigarette smoker.  I quit cold turkey because I prayed to God for the determination to make it.  You are doing your family a big favor.


----------



## jaeger (Jun 28, 2010)

Good luck Curtis. My brother quit chewing 1 year ago after many years of chewing. He made up his mind that he was going to quit and he did. He hasn't gained any weight, probably because he runs about 10 miles a week. 
I am planning to quit smoking this year. I have smoked for many years and I probably would have quit by now this year, but I keep finding excuses to put it off. My wife has been hospitalized quite a bit this year and I stress out to the max everytime so I have been putting it off. Now that she seems better, I am ready to take the next step. I will let you know when I do. You will be my immediate inspiration. 
Good Luck Curtis!

Doug


----------



## clthayer (Jun 28, 2010)

I quit smoking about 10 weeks ago.  It was easy because I wanted to quit.  I went on the patch for 7 weeks and yes I could feel it.  Grumpy, groggy, had a hard time focusing.  But I was determined and didn't want to smoke anymore so I didn't have cravings or any desire to try and sneak one in.

Good luck to you sir...its not an easy thing for many people.


----------



## leestoresund (Jun 28, 2010)

I smoked 2-3 packs a day until I spent 9 days in the ICU after a heart attack.
I stopped drinking after I had pancreatitis.
(You see how I got motivated.)
With the money I saved I'd be a rich man if it weren't for pen turning.

Lee


----------



## TurnaPen (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello Curtis, even here in Aussie Land we wish you all the best, keep making those beautiful blanks for a long time to come. I will pray for you to have the strength to continue on the smokeless path. ! Amos


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 28, 2010)

Good for you... stick too it.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2010)

Day 3 and still at it!  Yesterday was very rough but I am determined!


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 28, 2010)

Good luck Curtis.  I quit smoking about 2.5 years ago and it is still hard somedays (especially when I blow a blank up).


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Jun 28, 2010)

Curtis,

Good for you! I know it is difficult, especially in the beginning, since I quit cigarettes nearly 22 years ago. I actually had to calculate that, it doesn't seem that long ago. It took several tries but I did it and if I can anyone, including you can too! 

Feel free to PM if you need encouragement.

Best regards,

Larry


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 28, 2010)

Each day out will help make it easier.  Using the patch or gum is just like using any tool to do the job properly.  Good thing you are doing.  Your body and family will thank you.  Drink lots of fluids to flush your system and there are also things like eating crunchy foods like apples and carrots that help with the craving. It has been 42 years since I quit smoking and 30 since I quit drinking. Boy, life is much better because of it.  Think of all the money you will save and what you can do with it.
Keep up the good work.  Remember to deep breathe it helps a lot.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 28, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> Each day out will help make it easier.  Using the patch or gum is just like using any tool to do the job properly.  Good thing you are doing.  Your body and family will thank you.  Drink lots of fluids to flush your system and there are also things like eating crunchy foods like apples and carrots that help with the craving. It has been 42 years since I quit smoking and 30 since I quit drinking. Boy, life is much better because of it.  Think of all the money you will save and what you can do with it.
> Keep up the good work.  Remember to deep breathe it helps a lot.


Just how old are you, Cindy???


----------



## Hucifer (Jun 28, 2010)

Well done lad! I quit smoking in 93 cold turkey. I say cold turkey, but what really helped was that my wife(at the time) said she could quit longer than I could. That did it. A year and a half later she broke down while in the Dominican on vacation with the girls. I won, but after that long I had it beat...


----------



## discdogs (Jun 29, 2010)

Hang in there! We all got our vices. I've lost 50+ pounds over the last 11 months. I now have new roommates that don't eat well and the real challenge is on. I feel much better and can move a little faster now.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 30, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Day 3 and still at it! Yesterday was very rough but I am determined!


 
Curtis, You didn't report today man. I am hoping your doing OK, hang in there we are all with you.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 1, 2010)

Phillip, thanks for the concern!  Still going strong, though.  Day 5 and still off the can!  Starting to get a little better and I am beginning to get less grumpy!


----------



## el_d (Jul 1, 2010)

Keep at it Buddy.....


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats Curtis!! Another hurdle may be finding something to take its(dip) place. I quit smoking Jan 10 of this year with Chantix and now my new struggle has been eating. I old buddy of mine once said that quitting tobacco is like quitting drugs or alcohol, you can never have just one! If you do, you will fail, and be an addict again. Its willpower, you have to be strong, even when things are stressful. You have lots of support on here. Great job so far!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Jul 1, 2010)

As a nurse.....you know.....its the best medicine!!!! Its a hazard to your body and once over the worst withdrawal days..........you can get back on the right track to healthy mouth and mind!!! Congrats to you!!! Its hard work but we are here to help you or kick your ass when you slide....Putting a pat on your shoulder and saying....GOOD JOB!!!!


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 1, 2010)

Atta boy.,keep up the good work. Now, if you can get through the 4th, you will pass a great milestone. We are watching.


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice job Curtis!  Keep it up!!


----------



## penhead (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats Curtis..!!!

Ex-smoker here...took a new job some twenty years ago, first day on the job didn't know anybody, after about the third person in a row came out to the smoking area to smoke/chat I almost got sick and puked from smoking so many cigarettes in a row...'that' would have been emarassing...laid'em down and never smoked again


----------



## wizard (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations!! Hang in there...the grumpiness will pass after a week or so... Regards, Doc


----------



## LizardSpit (Jul 1, 2010)

I never dipped, when will my grumpiness go away?


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 1, 2010)

I QUIT TOO!! I tried Copenhagen "ONCE" after I almost fell out of my chair and the room quit spinning I quit, but the grumpiness never went away. GOOD LUCK with it.


----------



## Verne (Jul 1, 2010)

Curtis, 
Good for you my friend. Continued strength in you endeavor. Keep thinking of your family and your precious daughter.
If you need anything let me know. I may have to come up for some one on one tutoring on your CA application.
Vern


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 1, 2010)

Verne said:


> Curtis,
> I may have to come up for some one on one tutoring on your CA application.
> Vern


 
Come on up, Buddy!  Just let me know when you want to come.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jul 2, 2010)

Good for you Curtis.
It should start getting easier now.  I say that I dipped Copenhagen for a year and spent 14 trying to quit.  That was almost 20 years ago.  Third day was the roughest.  

Now you can say, I used to dip.  The more you say it, the more it will become truth.  The power of life and death is in the tongue.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 2, 2010)

Curtis, 
I haven't posted in a long time, but I wanted to drop in to support you on this one. I dipped Skoal and Grizzly for years and years, but I quit about a month ago.  It's a nasty and dangerous habit, and you'll be much better off to kick it.  I decided that I wasn't going to be a slave to the habit any longer.  Whenever I get the urge to dip (which is several times a day), I just repeat to myself that I get to choose what I do and I choose not to be a slave to tobacco.  For me, it's been damned hard to quit but I'm completely determined to see it through.  Good luck to you.  
Keith


----------



## phillywood (Jul 2, 2010)

LizardSpit said:


> I never dipped, when will my grumpiness go away?


 
that's because that lizard spat at you.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey, Curtis, YOu know youcan do this because there are too many members here that live not too far from you and if you slip, then there are too many boots youhave to take in the ............, but I ma sure we wouldn't be needing to excersise that.
Good job so far. BTW, did you get any extra smoochies from the little ones yet? Or a longer hugs? I am sure they are getting closer and closer.
Hang in there, You know there are too many nopalitos around should you get the darn urge. You sound like you wouldn't be needing it.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 3, 2010)

For everyone who has been pulling for me and are interested...still dip free!  Exactly one week ago at 2 am on Friday night/Saturday morning, I spit out my last dip!  I don't really miss the dip, but do miss the buzz from the nicotine!  The patch has helped but it is not nearly as strong as having a dip in your mouth every waking minute of every day!  Hell, I was dipping 1 can a day of the crap!  Good riddance!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for the words of encouragement so far.  This REALLY means a lot to me!  I am glad I shared this with you all!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 3, 2010)

l bet the wife and kids are happy too.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Jul 3, 2010)

I've been on this site for less than a year and it is truly heartwarming to see an extended family at work...As a member of that family, it is an honor that you told us. We are all proud of you. You are truly a gifted individual and it's important to your family, immediate and extended, that you live a long and healthy life. Addictions are hard to beat but you can do it!! You are on your way...on day at a time.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 3, 2010)

It is Saturday, take a deep breath of really fresh air.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 3, 2010)

Keep it up Curtis!! If you get the urge to dip, just imagine ALL of us staring at you with disapproving looks on our faces!


----------



## Verne (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Curtis, how goes the battle?? Been a few days since you posted, I know you are doing ok, just helps to have a little of the reinforcement along the way.
If I make it to the 15th I'll be 2 years since my last cigarette, and I still have a twinge sometime. However, all I have to do is hook up my O2 and take a couple deep drags on that and I'm good to go.
Oh, I didn't quit, just been almost 2 years since my last one....
Hang in there...
Vern


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 7, 2010)

Me too, I hope all is on track.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep, guys, still going strong!  Not touched the stuff since the day I posted here.  Thank you SO MUCH for the follow up concern!


----------



## phillywood (Jul 7, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Keep it up Curtis!! If you get the urge to dip, just imagine ALL of us staring at you with disapproving looks on our faces!


 
Specially mike with that avatar look just picture that and you won't want to even eat anything. :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## phillywood (Jul 7, 2010)

Curtis, you were supposed to post a close up picture of you ,so we can see how fast your cheeks are getting redder and how your color glowing,oh we may be able to tell the hard smooches you've been getting form your little ones on your cheeks too. That way you can pass the forum exam and get a clean bill of moderator. Other wise we may slip.:biggrin::biggrin: I can say for myself and rest of your extended family here that we are proud of you and hope when we get together for the next Central TX gathering we can send the far family members some great pictures of your progress. Or, you can turn that big bowl from that pecan giant log you had behind the BBQ pit at your place this time. that would be some fun to watch.
I forgot to mention that now that you don't spend the money on chews, guess who is getting better eloctronic games, Your KIDS. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::bulgy-eyes::giggle::bananen_smilies104:


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope you have the greatest luck with this Curtis.  Been trying to get LOML to quit smokeless for a long time.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 8, 2010)

Curtis, Just dropping in to give you a boost.
You have it whipped, may not feel like it from your end. But you have it in the bag. Now take all that money you didn't spend on snuff and take the wife to dinner, the kids to the movies, something that will really matter as an alternative. remember that feeling and let it really settle in that you traded one for the other. Help your mind hate the stuff as much as your soul does. 
It is now all mental, the habit. So that really makes it mind over matter. So if you don't mind it don't matter. STOP THINKIN! no problems.
Proud of you guy.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 8, 2010)

hey. Curtis, Tomorrow would be 14 days since your post and we are proud of you. they say it takes 21 days to change a habit. Hang in there buddy. we are all behind you. some one said your Cactus production has gone up so we are waiting for your post to buy some more.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 8, 2010)

Hang tight Curtis, I know you are a man of conviction, and that stuff is not good for you, I've heard it takes almost a year to fully clean all of the nicotine out of you body, a little longer if you packing some extra body fat. I know that after about 4 months of being off Cigarettes I started feeling a bit better, I imagine it'll be about the same with the smokeless tobacco also, Texans is strong you can do it.


----------

